# Pre-existing holes in firewall??



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys, 
Quick question. Does anyone know of any pre-existing holes in the firewall of the Z33 for running wire? I installed some driving lights and am running the wires through the door for now but would like to know if there are any holes that I could run it through or do I have to drill one? If so, where have you guys found is the best spot to do it? Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hey guys,
> Quick question. Does anyone know of any pre-existing holes in the firewall of the Z33 for running wire? I installed some driving lights and am running the wires through the door for now but would like to know if there are any holes that I could run it through or do I have to drill one? If so, where have you guys found is the best spot to do it? Thanks!
> Fletch


I put my wires and boost hoses througha spot right behind the battery compartment, you have to remove the plastic trim that is around the battery and against the windshield, there is a rubber boot and all of the wiring for the engien goes through there.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

westpak said:


> I put my wires and boost hoses througha spot right behind the battery compartment, you have to remove the plastic trim that is around the battery and against the windshield, there is a rubber boot and all of the wiring for the engien goes through there.


Thanks a lot man! I'll check it out this weekend and get them run right! Thanks!
Fletch


----------

